# TDP now reviewing the A7R II



## ahsanford (Jan 31, 2017)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sony-a7R-II.aspx

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 31, 2017)

Maybe Bryan is moving to mirrorless


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 31, 2017)

I have wondered for a while TDP would be doing mostly Canon gear. I suspect it's a move to reach out to a larger reader base. TDP's standardized testing as comparisons, especially of lenses, are some of the most thorough in the industry. It would be no surprise to me that they'd expand to a larger audience. I've read Bryan somewhere on the site saying he was open to Nikon, and actually used Nikon exclusively for a while, but just happened to prefer Canon. I also read somewhere that they have three full time people working at TDP. It would make the site head and shoulders above most other sites if they had a specialist in each brand imo.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 1, 2017)

In all fairness, I think Bryan has been testing the EOS M5 out recently. From that perspective, it's easy to see why he'd grab an A7R II to test and form some comparisons about competing mirrorless systems. I don't think this is showing a big change underway at TDP, more of just Bryan showing the competition when it comes to the EOS M5 since the prosumer mirrorless market has been rather uncharted territory for Canon to be genuinely reaching into.


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2017)

This is good.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2017)

I hate to say anything critical of him, because of what great stuff he's done over the years, but it seems like 90% of his "posts" are simply about deals (i.e. affiliate links) or links to Lenrentals or other people's work.

I'm thinking he has sort of run out of Canon stuff to review after all these years and is going to cover Sony as well. I'm hoping that's the case as he really does provide excellent information.


----------



## Kwwund (Feb 5, 2017)

I may be missing something, but where is the review? There is a lengthy treatise on RAW conversion programs, but nothing about the camera. Is there a secret link?


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2017)

For all those speculating about why a Sony review, or where is the actual review, it might help to read his very first paragraph...

"Thanks to *popular request*, I have added a Sony Alpha a7R II to my kit and, as time permits, intend to bring you a full review of this camera and many of the lenses made for it. *This page will be continuously updated as I familiarize myself with this camera.*"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

dak723 said:


> For all those speculating about why a Sony review, or where is the actual review, it might help to read his very first paragraph...
> 
> "Thanks to *popular request*, I have added a Sony Alpha a7R II to my kit and, as time permits, intend to bring you a full review of this camera and many of the lenses made for it. *This page will be continuously updated as I familiarize myself with this camera.*"



Yes, just in the past couple of days, he added noise information comparing some recent Canon cameras. The 5D MK IV seems to have done well.

I also noted the $300 Sony plus $450 Trade in ($750 total) discount that B&H is giving when you trade in any old camera or lens. I suspect that Sony is having to lower prices because sales are slowing. The camera will soon be 2 years old, its overpriced.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2017)

A7rii is a powerful mirrorless. A7rii has been giving me so many great photos last couple years. However, fun might come to a stop soon.

Hello Fuji


----------

